# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Smile, smartwatch, EmoPulse Inc., Dover, Delaware, USA

## Airicist

vimeo.com/user12756810

facebook.com/emopulse

twitter.com/emo_pulse

----------


## Airicist

Smile Emopulse
September 14, 2012

----------

